# Best non-disney resort in Orlando?



## jenniferhu (Dec 29, 2009)

We're planning another trip to Disney World in June.  Last time we stayed at the Marriot Grande Vista and loved it.  Is there another resort that is AWESOME and close to the action?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's how Tuggers rate the Orlando area resorts - TUG Resort Ratings 

If you join TUG, you can also read the reviews for each property.


----------



## jenniferhu (Dec 29, 2009)

THANKS!!! I was looking for that page, I was lost...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2009)

For future reference, you can find it by clicking on *TUG Resort Databases* in the red bar at the top of the page, and then *Resort Ratings and Reviews*.

Have you considered trading into one of the Starwood resorts with your SDO week?  You would have the Starwood owner's priority working for you.  SVR is newly renovated and the reviews have been very positive.  SVV is newer and always gets good reviews.


----------

